# Blue Demon Mig Welder at Enco? Review?



## ridgeway (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone have positive reviews on the Blue Demon Enco sells?  I almost purchased a Hobart 140, but I don't foresee using it often.  Maybe a few small projects a year.  If I hold out for a 20% + free shipping from Enco, the price of the Blue Demon would be attractive!

Just wondering if anyone has or used one and what your thoughts are?


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 19, 2014)

The Hobart 140 is a much better machine.  It is well constructed and will last a long long time.  The Enco machine is an unknown quantity at best and could turn out to be very good, or it could turn into the source of huge regret.  I don't have experience with the Enco stuff, but I have worn out a ton of Hobarts over the years.

Bob


----------

